# How to post a video



## tattoomike68

First off you must be logged in to see the videos, I wish guest could see them but there is some limitations in the forum software I cant seem to get around.

*This is the code for youtube. just change the URL part* http://www.youtube.com/v/ghF7njMgZgs



		Code:
	

<embed src="http&#58;//www.youtube.com/v/ghF7njMgZgs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed>

*CNC CHESS PAWN LATHE*
<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ghF7njMgZgs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed>

*For an .MPG video use this code. Again just change the url to that of the video.*


		Code:
	

<embed src="http&#58;//www.rake60.com/photogallery/Poppin_Cold_Start.mpeg" autoplay="false" hidden="false" loop="false" type="application/mediaplayer" wmode="transparent" width="350" heigth="425"></embed>

*Poppin_Cold_Start*
<embed src="http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Poppin_Cold_Start.mpeg" autoplay="false" hidden="false" loop="false" type="application/mediaplayer" wmode="transparent" width="350" heigth="425"></embed>

To post a google video..


		Code:
	

<embed src="http&#58;//video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-4305437398253075476&hl=en" quality="high" pluginspage="http&#58;//www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed>

*chuck rhoades Snow engine *
<embed src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-4305437398253075476&hl=en" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed>

I know it may be greek to some of you so if you need help with a video just ask.


----------



## AllThumbs

I am pretty good with computers and it seems the suggested code above for showing a Youtube video does not work. I used all the code in the box and replced the url with an url to my video. The resulting post just has all the text of the code with the url to the video within it. 

Here is what I mean as I paste the code:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9n6udK6ISE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed>

What am I doing wrong?

Eric


----------



## rake60

Hello Eric

To embed a youtube video, just paste the URL into the post.
The software will do the rest for you.

For your link:


		Code:
	

<embed src="[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9n6udK6ISE"[/url] type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed>

You would just paste the 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9n6udK6ISE

And it will embed the video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9n6udK6ISE[/ame]

Rick


----------



## AllThumbs

Good thinking, thanks. I did try the YouTube button but made the fatal mistake of adding the whole url in there.


----------



## tattoomike68

Ok a new code mod has been added.

Just paste the url of the video , no tags needed.

the url...


		Code:
	

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6696678871575115775&q=lathe&total=1467&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2


makes the video just post with no hassle.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...467&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2


----------



## zeusrekning

Sorry for being off topic. But what is that machine in Reply #4? I used to run a Miyano BNE. I thought it had fast tool index! I love how much clearance there is between the tooling and spindle.


----------



## tattoomike68

Its a GTV CNC Lathe w/ C-Axis Demo at EASTEC

http://www.cubicmachinery.com/gtv/gtv.html


----------



## Divided He ad

Hi, sorry to be a newbie pain in the rear, but... i can't get my 'tube' link thingy to work?
Do you put it into the attach bit?
For that matter am I suppose to select 'new topic' button to tell you the sad story of my first attempt?
this may be simple to most people? But it's now 3.46am and I still can't even get a new topic to post without attaching anything?!?(my brain hurts! ???)
I'm doing as well on the computer this weekend as I am in the workshop! sometimes it all goes off at once!


----------



## Bogstandard

DH,

I don't want to tread on anyones toes here, but I used to have a s**tload of trouble getting things to show properly. So if you can squint a bit to see the grotty pics, this is how I now do it.

The first thing I do is open up a notepad doc on my desktop. This is used to store all the URL's that I have gathered for doing the post. I space them apart a bit so when it is all copied and pasted into here, I don't have trouble finding where to put my text.








Go to youtube and get the URL (not the one for embedding) for your vid, and pop it into the notepad.







I do the same with photobucket. Just click on it and it will automatically be copied, then again paste into your notepad.
About pictures, if you can, try to keep them to a size that can be viewed easily on the web page without having to scroll about to view it. I tend to stick with 8" x6". The ones on here are a total lash up, because they were all different sizes from the screen capture software, but I have managed to keep them on the viewing area.







Go to the MEMS home page and select the heading where you want to do your post.







Once into the heading, go to the link bar shown and select new topic.







Once there, give it a heading, keep it simple or humorous.
Cut and paste from your notepad the whole lot.
If you can read the text on here, it does explain a little bit about embedding.







You can press the preview button as often as you like to see how your text, piccies and vids match up. It is all embedded automatically for you, just put the URL's in and the proggy will take care of the rest. Do a spell check at the end, and it will give suggestions if you have made any mistakes.








Once you are completely happy with it, just press the POST button.

To bring pics directly in from your computer is a slightly different system, and in my mind I prefer to go the photobucket route. You have to go to the link at the bottom saying 'Additional Options', go to 'browse' and find the pic you want to upload, there are limitations to this, like max file size and quantity. But if you want to show a bigger pic to allow members to see finer detail, then this would be the way to go. It won't show up on the preview, but will show when you 'Post'.

I hope this has helped you to show us what you are up to.

John


----------



## Divided He ad

John, 

Thank you very much, I was trying to figure this out for hours last night!
I'm going to give it a try now and see what happens 

Ralph.

(not too sure about the acronym DH... could be for something else to do with a head!!.... serves me right for trying to be smart with my user ID eh? :big: )


----------



## Bogstandard

Ralph,

Sorry about that, but until I know someones real name, I usually use like I have done in my post, a shortened version of your 'stage' name.

In Your case D - Divided, H - He ad. We do get some rather long and wierd stage names, and typing them out in full can get a bit frustrating at times.
I always like to use first names, more personal and genuine, unlike an anonymous nom de plume, which seems like you are always talking to a stranger.

John


----------



## shred

Creating a YouTube account is probably the quickest/easiest.


----------



## rake60

YouTube *is* the best video hosting service.


Rick


----------



## cobra428

Rake,
YT is band at my job. All the YT posts I can't see at work I have to wait till I get home to view. So if I want to show the guys at work my stuff I have to go with PB or drag the stuff in. Starting a fire in the office is a no no but thanks. I think I have the PB thing Beat. You should see a vid of my engine in a little while!!!

Tony


----------



## johnsimmance

Where do I paste the Link to YouTube?


----------



## GailInNM

Copy everything after the = sign from the You Tube URL.
Position the cursor at the beginning of a blank line where you want the link to appear in your message.
Click the You Tube button (second from the left) and the the linking code will appear in your message with the cursor positioned between the entrance and exit code for the link.
Paste in what you copied from the You Tube URL in the first step.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## deadin

Help!!
I'm trying to walk through how to post a video and have reached an impasse. (I think.)

I can't seem to get the "Preview" function to work. After I have pasted the URL from YT into the "Start New Topic" screen (I've tried both ways, just the bare "http" bit and enclosing it between the code from the YT button.)

Anyway, when I try to preview what I've done, it just sits there with "fetching preview..." in the Preview Post line.

What am I missing?? (I really didn't want to actually post the test clip as it is meaningless. I must have something tutn off????)

Dean

Interesting, I just tried to preview this post and am getting the same "fetching" message...............


----------



## 4156df

Dean,

Currently there's a problem with the preview function. The guys are working on it. You can still post, but without a preview.

Dennis


----------



## deadin

Dennis,
Thanks!! I was hoping it wasn't me. ;D
I guess I need to make a usable video and just go for it.


----------



## GaryK

It seems that when I am replying to a post the following will work when I "Preview Post" .



		Code:
	

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxysfTM95t4

Example with a video will display correctly:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxysfTM95t4[/ame]

But when I start a "New Thread" and "Preview Post" it will just display the link and not the embedded video like above.

Am I doing something wrong or will it post correctly if I "Submit Post"

Gary


----------



## GaryK

Apparently it corrects itself when you submit the post, just not when you preview it.

Gary


----------



## windy

Is my pc faulty but video not know showing on home page and link to a video I posted can not be found.


----------



## gg89220

bonjour
je n'arrive plus à envoyer de videos ,il y a un probleme ??

cordialement


----------



## mechman48

Have just completed my Vertical single cross engine...


----------



## mechman48

Here's the S10V I finished last year...


----------

